# Nova Scotia Parking Ban questions?



## Kirk (Aug 15, 2005)

From the Escapees forum: http://escapees.infopop.cc/groupee/forums/a/tpc/f/154607461/m/6811083631

 quote:Andrew Cornwall   Posted August 15, 2005 05:48 AM  
August 15, 2005

Hello Escapees and Others:

A month ago I posted a message to this group up-dating you
with regard to my on-line survey on the effect on RV tourism of
the overnight parking ban in Nova Scotia. In about a week I will
have to close down the survey so I can start compiling the data. In
mid-July there were about 75 responses to the survey and now
there are about 230. Again, a heart-felt 'Thank You' to those who
completed the survey! If you have not yet taken the survey will
you please do so. Your response to the survey is important
whether you approve, disapprove, or don't care about the practice
of parking overnight at Wal-Mart and other mall parking lots,
truck stops, etc., and whether or not you may ever travel to Nova
Scotia. The more responses there are the better I will be able to
describe the viewpoints of RVers about this issue.

Information from the survey will be a significant part of a
volunteer (I am not being paid) study I am doing for submission to
the Nova Scotia Government about the economic effects of the
province-wide ban on RVers staying overnight everywhere except
in licensed private and public campgrounds. The results of the
study should be of interest to other communities considering (or
already having) legislation restricting where RVers may stay
overnight, and to RVers generally. My intention is to make the
results of the study generally available.

The survey takes only a few minutes to complete and is
anonymous. Linked to the survey is information about Nova
Scotia's RV overnight parking ban, the purpose of the study, and
RV parking lot etiquette.

You can access the survey through my website:

http://www.geocities.com/cornwaab

Thank you for your help.

--- Andy


----------



## jimbaker (May 17, 2020)

It's been a long time ago but I will check your survey. If you have any questions for me - you can find me here. I hope to hear from you soon.


----------

